# Civil War Store Bottle Finds



## annie44 (Jul 28, 2006)

The other day I drove past a civil war store about an hour south of my house - it was closed, but (of course) I noticed bottles in the window!  Managed to get back there today, and made some great finds!  I purchased an open pontil demijohn, small open pontil blacking bottle, open pontil Dr. D. Jaynes Carminative Balsam, and a Dyottville Glassworks whiskey bottle.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 28, 2006)

To continue my post, the owner of the store was very nice and very informative, and he has some great bottles, at fair prices!  I can't wait to go back.  
 If anyone is looking for some nice mallet bottles or USA Hospital Department bottles, I know where they can find them!


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 28, 2006)

Annie 

 Can't help with the price on the bottle. But if you go back to the shop see if you can get some provenance on the bottles. CW relic hunters are a bear for wanting to know who dug the item, where it was dug, what battle or campsite it was found at, sometimes what units were in the area, anything  you can find out.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 2, 2006)

Great finds.


----------



## annie44 (Aug 12, 2006)

Made a second trip to the Civil War store today and bought a couple of whiskeys - the amber one is Whitney Glassworks and has an internal thread stopper, and the other one is a German Patent whiskey that is base embossed "H. Heye Bremen."


----------



## annie44 (Aug 12, 2006)

Also picked up a couple of Washington, DC bottles -  Crowley and Coleman soda or mineral water, nice blob top, and a Jas. Tharp's Sons, Wines and Liquors strap side flask.


----------



## annie44 (Aug 12, 2006)

Last one, a very nice mallet shaped black glass bottle.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 12, 2006)

hi cindy,  love the whiskey with internal threads and the strap sided flask.  great finds.    rhona


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2006)

Great finds Cindy. I have to agree with Rhona, love the internal threads. Too rare.


----------



## annie44 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have only recently been looking at the base embossed whiskeys - and really don't know a lot about them.  Can anyone tell me what the approximate value is for the Whitney Glassworks bottle, that still has the stopper?  There is no embossing on the bottle, except for the base, and the bottle is in near mint condition with no chips, cracks, open bubbles, etc...


----------



## bearswede (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Cindy...

  Nica haul, ya got there!

  The only reference I could find is from Megura (2000):

  Whitney Glassworks, yellow, inner screw threads..............$150-$200+

  Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 13, 2006)

You probably double it just for the original top. They aren't found too often with the bottles.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 13, 2006)

Some more great finds.
 Value also is greater for the ones with PATENT on the shoulder,just in case you didn't know. How much did you pay for the Whitney?


----------



## annie44 (Aug 13, 2006)

The screw top for the Whitney says PAT. JAN 18-1.  I can't make out the third number.   I was buying several bottles, so I got a very good price on this one. The store owner is very knowledgeable about bottles, particularly civil war era bottles, and he is also fair in his prices.


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 13, 2006)

Sounds like a good place to buy bottles. He has some nice ones & so do you.


----------

